# New Free Camo Stencils



## mdhall (Jul 25, 2012)

I redid them this year after 2 years and a huge response from the originals. Here's a preview of the new ones and a link to get them if you want them. They can be used for duck boat stencils or even box stand stencils. I'll update it tomorrow with the Krylon colors that are recommended.

http://www.outdoorwriter.net/?p=361


----------



## TailCrackin (Jul 26, 2012)

when you print these out...what size medium are you using?

  I have ability to print 24" X 26" but in your opinion would that be too small...and thus require a significant abount of labor (taping, painting, moving, re-taping)?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## nrohrbach (Jul 27, 2012)

Have any photos of them actually on a boat? The one above is obviously photoshopped.


----------



## mdhall (Jul 28, 2012)

I do but I don't know what size he printed this out at. But these are the original bark stencils. I think 24" x 26" would be plenty big enough. Use them like this guy does. With minimal taping and an election sign holder to hold down the stencil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zTQYLlv8qI


----------

